# This forum in the last few weeks.



## Vivjen (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been extremely disappointed recently in the amount of personal abuse and political clap-trap that has been posted on this forum recently.

I joined, expecting civilised conversation; some seious, some silly, with people from different countries, life styles etc, to stimulate and entertain me.

I am not interested in discussing my own political or religious views with anybody; and if I did; I would not expect to be personally attacked or bullied.

Put up or shut up.

This is my own personal opinion; so if anybody wishes to abuse me.....fine.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2014)

Vivjen, I don't know much about religion or politics, so I don't join in on either. Most of it is over my head. So, I like it when you, and some of the others talk of things we all can relate to. And, it seems some of the more interesting conversations left when some of members left, or went on vacation.:love_heart:


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Ina, I like those conversations too, even if we do go a little off thread occasionally!

I am just glad that we have been able to keep you going....how are you and hubby?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2014)

Vivjen, I haven't noticed any abuse on political or religious topics.  I think everyone has just stated their points of views in a respectful and non-confrontational way.  I could be missing something, but the folks here have always been respectful of each other on forum.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2014)

Pulling along. Each day I try to remember that my sons would expect me to be the strong person I always try to show them.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2014)

Viv, Are you in really bad health, or do you mean that you do or eat unhealthy things?


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 12, 2014)

I am not in bad health at all Ina ; no aches, no pains, no nothing....I just don't eat lots of healthy things..and I like chocolate, and red wine!


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2014)

Viv, you and my hubby are the only two people I have ever known that can and drink anything they want. Michael also has no aches or pains, and he's 71.


----------



## Tom Young (Mar 12, 2014)

Different strokes for different folk.  My preference in forums, is where thoughtful discussions take place.  That doesn't mean harshness or arguments.  If the subject is a matter in which I have no interest, I abstain.  If I disagree, I'll state a position with my reasons, but will never discourage or demean other views.  
I am inclined to more extensive thoughtful discussions, and sadly, have little patience with cute/funny responses or one liners that don't contribute to the discussion at hand.  While there's nothing wrong with that, I look on forums as something other than chat rooms. 
I post  in a number of different forums, but usually only post when I have something I feel to be worthwhile sharing, or on threads that interest me.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes Tom; I agree; serious discussions should be discussed with reasoned arguements; the one-liners are for chit chat threads..


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 12, 2014)

Tom Young said:


> Different strokes for different folk.  My preference in forums, is where thoughtful discussions take place.  That doesn't mean harshness or arguments.  If the subject is a matter in which I have no interest, I abstain.  If I disagree, I'll state a position with my reasons, but will never discourage or demean other views.
> I am inclined to more extensive thoughtful discussions, and sadly, have little patience with cute/funny responses or one liners that don't contribute to the discussion at hand.  While there's nothing wrong with that, I look on forums as something other than chat rooms.
> I post  in a number of different forums, but usually only post when I have something I feel to be worthwhile sharing, or on threads that interest me.



 I think this pretty much says how I feel about the forum, too. I don't always have anything to contribute to a topic, or just not interested in the subject; so those threads I don't participate in very much. When it is something I am interested in discussing, then I usually share my thoughts or ideas about that topic. 
We all have our separate ideas, and opinions are often very different. I see this as a positive interaction, as long as we are careful to be polite when sharing our opinions; and I think that the members of the forum, by and large, all do that without being offensive to anyone else, or trying to change anyone's mind.
Some responses are lengthy, some are short, but that is typical of most any discussion, so we can always respond to the posts that we want to.

I like that we have all kinds of topics on this forum, pretty much there are threads about almost anything a person could want to participate in; and you never know what topic will come up next. Plus, there are the groups for more focused discussions, and everyone in the group is encouraged to share their thoughts there.
I really enjoy this forum, and certainly hope that I have not offended anyone when expressing my opinion about any of the many topics; if so, it was not my intention to offend, ever.


----------



## Bee (Mar 12, 2014)

All forums have their fun or serious sections, it is an either or choice or whatever takes your fancy.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2014)

HFL, You are always polite, and very interesting. Write away.


----------



## Fern (Mar 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Vivjen, I haven't noticed any abuse on political or religious topics.  I think everyone has just stated their points of views in a respectful and non-confrontational way.  I could be missing something, but the folks here have always been respectful of each other on forum.


That's been my take on it too.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 12, 2014)

Viv,
You could always just ignore those posts ,some I answer some I dont.
Not a big deal.IMO


----------



## Falcon (Mar 12, 2014)

We all have our druthers.  I skip the "Who cares?"  and the bragging ones and settle on the interesting ones.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Vivjen, I haven't noticed any abuse on political or religious topics.  I think everyone has just stated their points of views in a respectful and non-confrontational way.  I could be missing something, but the folks here have always been respectful of each other on forum.



I agree Seabreeze, people do enjoy discussing different things though, and never are all people going to agree on everything.  I think this is one of the best forums I've seen in handling some touchy subjects.  Maybe I missed something too, but I hadn't seen any abuse.  I hate to ever lose the right to discuss different topics on here.  I mean some things I wouldn't talk about for sure, but the world-news kind of things I like knowing how others see things, even if I don't agree.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for all your comments and opinions guys....message received and understood!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

Tom Young said:


> Different strokes for different folk.  My preference in forums, is where thoughtful discussions take place.  That doesn't mean harshness or arguments.  If the subject is a matter in which I have no interest, I abstain.  If I disagree, I'll state a position with my reasons, but will never discourage or demean other views.
> I am inclined to more extensive thoughtful discussions, and sadly, have little patience with cute/funny responses or one liners that don't contribute to the discussion at hand.  While there's nothing wrong with that, I look on forums as something other than chat rooms.
> I post  in a number of different forums, but usually only post when I have something I feel to be worthwhile sharing, or on threads that interest me.



I like what you say here Tom, I mean I agree.  I'm guilty of some one liners or getting off-track on threads at times, but what you say reminds me of something important.  When I was growing up we were not aloud to talk about certain things, discuss them, nothing.  Like no freedom of speech.  I believe there was fear that there would be waves, or it would disrupt the supposed tranquility of the family, hah, it was horrible and instead of learning how to discuss things in an appropriate respectful manner, we learned never speak your mind.  I believe in speaking my mind, but in a respectful manner.  I am not perfect but I try to do that.

Anyway, kudos on your reply. Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think this pretty much says how I feel about the forum, too. I don't always have anything to contribute to a topic, or just not interested in the subject; so those threads I don't participate in very much. When it is something I am interested in discussing, then I usually share my thoughts or ideas about that topic.
> We all have our separate ideas, and opinions are often very different. I see this as a positive interaction, as long as we are careful to be polite when sharing our opinions; and I think that the members of the forum, by and large, all do that without being offensive to anyone else, or trying to change anyone's mind.
> Some responses are lengthy, some are short, but that is typical of most any discussion, so we can always respond to the posts that we want to.
> 
> ...



Good post HFL, I agree, I like the freedom of talking to people about things.  Fun and games are, well, fun, but I like the serious times too we can get into some meaty discussions.  Everyone seems fairly good about going into the topic, not getting into personal attacks, haven't seen that.  Can tell you I have seen a lot on other forums that will remain nameless, here anyway


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Vivjen, I haven't noticed any abuse on political or religious topics.  I think everyone has just stated their points of views in a respectful and non-confrontational way.  I could be missing something, but the folks here have always been respectful of each other on forum.



_*I agree with you SB whenever there is a good subject to talk about a few may get into a good debate about it but never anything nasty, just different people from all over the world giving their take on the subject, that's what this forum has been like since i joined and if a subject annoyed me i just ignored it and went to other threads.
               I feel most members on here prefer a topic with a bit of meat to it instead of airy fairy topics, i have noticed some members aren't posting anymore as they maybe aren't interested in the topics, which is a shame as one person in particular always wrote great posts, she should have been an author.
                    That's just my opinion and no-one need be upset by it as i am not attacking anyone personally*_    :dontworry:


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't agree with everyone here about everything, but I don't take it personally if someone disagrees with me. I also feel that when it comes to health, everyone is at least a little bit different too. Some things that some folks, not necessarily here, swear by might be things that make me feel lousy, and vice versa.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> I’m with Tom on this one. I don’t choose to debate with those who have knowledge of physics because . . . I’m not a physicist and half an hour on google trying to be one will soon show through. We all ‘know things’ but often these subjective views gained from watching too much TV, or our own moral relativism, makes for some rather odd conversations. No matter, say what you mean and mean what you say and if there are disagreements, attack the post and not the poster.



I don't have any degrees hanging on my wall, but this seems right and true to me, I would agree with you JS.  I especially like say what you mean, and mean what you say.  Denise

PS and the attack the post not the poster.  That reminds me of a teaching of mine (that I was taught) about hate the sin not the sinner (yes, religious teaching, ouch, but some of it I consider very good).  It's like if someone smokes cigarettes, I HATE cigarettes, smoke (the smell) and what it does to a body BUT I DO NOT HATE THE SMOKER!  I don't know how many times I have been accused in one way or other of not liking people that smoke, or worse, hating them.  That is a lie.  Ok, done.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been AWL so I seem to have missed something. For me, a forum is where I can discuss serious issues and topics with people who have different opinions to myself. I hate it when there is universal agreement because I learned long ago that it is the dissenting voice that is the most important, the one that needs to be heard.

When a serious topic is raised, I do find it annoying when some flippant remark derails it but I realise that human nature being what it is, it is always going to happen. Que sera, sera. 

I recently gave some men a hard time on another forum for entering a discussion on International Women's Day with nothing to add but insensitive nonsense. They still don't understand why I had no patience with them but I'm not really offended and neither are they because we are never abusive of each other, even though we tease each other fairly mercilessly at times. I don't yet know anyone on this forum well enough to be cheeky enough to provoke in jest (apart from Diwundrin whom I got to know very well elsewhere) so I tread carefully when I compose my posts. If anyone has been offended, I beg forgiveness because I don't intend to hurt with words.

Some topics are by their nature hot topics. If I know that some people are weary of them or likely to be riled up, I post in Speakers' Corner where posters know that their opinions are going to be respected, even if they are not agreed with. Drop in there if you are interested in serious debate and feel free to post any topic you like. The only rule is civility.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2014)

Denise, Your right, I am not into religion at all, but that does not mean I can't learn some mighty fine lessons from them. :hatoff:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 12, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> It's not that I didn't see it, it's that I don't understand the meaning behind it. Not neccesarily inappropriate, it's just one of those phrases that don't mean anything without an explanation.



"There you go*,* Just Sayin"

The case of the missing comma - makes all the difference in the world, no?

"There you go" (Americanism for "That is how it is, I agree with you") + Just Sayin (your username).


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry Just sayin, I admit that my education is lacking, it's one of the reasons I don't join some of your conversations. I understand what you are saying, I just don't have the words to join in. :hide:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 12, 2014)

Not to worry, Ina, you have far more education then I do. I never even finished high school, and I just get in here and write what I think or feel. This is a forum of sharing our hearts, our ideas, our thoughts, and feelings, not an English class. 
We all love you and you put very valuable input into every conversation that you get involved in.
You speak from your heart; and that is a rare attribute. 
<<<<<HUG ! ! >>>


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't think education is all about "schools", unless we include the school of life  Also, I know tons of intelligent people, highly intelligent that never went to college I like what you said HFL.  I'd rather hear what a person sees, thinks or feels any day, than something they read out of a book.  I mean yes, books are good, I don't mean to say they aren't, it's just the way I prefer my communication.  Also personal experience, I love to hear someone share their own, personal experience.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2014)

I agree with Happyflowerlady Ina, just be yourself and say what you will....no apologies needed!  You're a very kind lady, and we're always happy when you share your thoughts with us! Glad you're part of the forum! :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 12, 2014)

I second the posts of NW Lady and Seabreeze. Ignorance is not a function of a lack of formal schooling. It is the result of a closed and obstinate mind. 

Most people go on learning all through their lives and the most important lessons cannot be learned in our youth. We learn and grow as we take on all sorts of different roles - lover, parent, grandparent, worker, organiser, carer and patient to name a few. 

We can share our life's lessons with others and we can do it in what every language we have at our fingertips. I cannot walk in someone else's shoes but I can listen when they tell me what it is like for them. And I appreciate their willingness to share.


----------



## Casper (Mar 12, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*I agree with you SB whenever there is a good subject to talk about a few may get into a good debate about it but never anything nasty, just different people from all over the world giving their take on the subject, that's what this forum has been like since i joined and if a subject annoyed me i just ignored it and went to other threads.
> I feel most members on here prefer a topic with a bit of meat to it instead of airy fairy topics, i have noticed some members aren't posting anymore as they maybe aren't interested in the topics, which is a shame as one person in particular always wrote great posts, she should have been an author.
> That's just my opinion and no-one need be upset by it as i am not attacking anyone personally*_    :dontworry:



_*Yes Jilly, my thoughts exactly......that one particular member always held my attention....sadly, we've lost a few good members here, for reasons only known to them, who also wrote some very interesting posts.
I pick and choose which topics I read and there are quite a few "airy fairy" ones lately that I do ignore.....then again, there are still some very interesting posts.....if they don't interest me, I don't comment....simple!*_:yes:


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Vivjen, I haven't noticed any abuse on political or religious topics.  I think everyone has just stated their points of views in a respectful and non-confrontational way.  I could be missing something, but the folks here have always been respectful of each other on forum.



I'd say about the same and actually Viv, compared to some forums this one is calm.

I have had some disagreements on subjects here with folks, but that's as it is in discussions and in life as well. The trick is to do it in a civil fashion. Sarcasm is something that shouldn't happen in debates I will note.

We had one post recently that was over the top and I reported it to the admins. But that's the only thing I've seen like that since joining here.


----------



## Justme (Mar 13, 2014)

_*Also you can’t really expect those of 70/80 to have as active a mind, or be interested, in politics, conspiracy theories and the like at that age. 

*_I think a lot of people in their 70s/80s and even 90s have very active minds and would feel insulted by that statement!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

Justme said:


> _*Also you can’t really expect those of 70/80 to have as active a mind, or be interested, in politics, conspiracy theories and the like at that age.
> 
> *_I think a lot of people in their 70s/80s and even 90s have very active minds and would feel insulted by that statement!



Hi Justme, I agree with what you said about the sentence in your post, but you didn't cite the source so I don't know where it came from, I read back through the thread and couldn't find it??  I don't disagree but when someone "quotes" something, or makes note of it, I want to read the surrounding text.  Denise

edited: geesh, I saw it, ok.  I still think it's better to just quote the post, but that's up to the individual I understand that


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just to add something to what Justme said, I have a 91 year old friend I've known since I was born.  She reads the newspaper every day, keeps up on local politics as well as national, and drives herself many places still.  She attends many functions in the area as well.  Yes, her mind is as sharp as ever in my opinion.  She can and will discuss anything, pretty much the most fearless woman I've ever met


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2014)

Justme said:


> _*Also you can’t really expect those of 70/80 to have as active a mind, or be interested, in politics, conspiracy theories and the like at that age.
> 
> *_I think a lot of people in their 70s/80s and even 90s have very active minds and would feel insulted by that statement!



Dang, Justme; You beat me to the punch.  I was just going to say that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

well that goes with any age group though too right.  I mean, people in general.  I do agree if a person, no matter their age, has anything going on that makes them a danger to themselves or others, then help is need, or intervention.  I think the main point is that age doesn't necessarily = incapable of something.  I know just at 61 I can't do what I did at 21.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Hi Diwundrin,
> 
> It depends on what topic you’d be trying to debate, but yes, by all means. I think it’s not a question of willingness, but general apathy. Also you can’t really expect those of 70/80 to have as active a mind, or be interested, in politics, conspiracy theories and the like at that age.
> 
> The forums I’ve personally watched from a distance all, without exception, develop into flame wars and nastiness. I like to think of this forum as an oasis in the midst of all that. The social, educational or criminological? Sure, Let’s debate. Speakers corner, Liberal Fascism?



Yes, that statement Just Sayin is stereotyping, right? To believe unfairly that all people or things with a particular characteristic are the same, that's what Merriam-Webster says, and my psyche 101


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Just to add something to what Justme said, I have a 91 year old friend I've known since I was born.  She reads the newspaper every day, keeps up on local politics as well as national, and drives herself many places still.  She attends many functions in the area as well.  Yes, her mind is as sharp as ever in my opinion.  She can and will discuss anything, pretty much the most fearless woman I've ever met



And don't forget the Queen of England. She's now in her 80s and is said to be very informed about news events and issues, reading daily the news.

http://www.royal.gov.uk/HMTheQueen/DayInTheLife/TheQueensworkingday/Morning.aspx

http://www.holdthefrontpage.co.uk/2013/news/queen-reads-regional-newspapers-the-photographic-proof/


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

yes, and this thread is good for me because I can get pretty down-hearted about "what I can't do anymore" but there are SO many things I can do.  That's really my whole like, I tended to look at what I didn't accomplish or couldn't accomplish instead of what I could:nicethread:wish that said GREAT thread


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 13, 2014)

We have members on this forum from their 50's to at least their 70's, and regardless of age, we all have our natural areas of interest, and topics that we prefer to discuss; so I do not think it is necessarily true that the younger members enjoy debate, and the older ones just chi-chat. 
I have always loved conspiracy theories, alternative news, and "Woo-Woo" topics (Bigfoot, 911 plane attack, JFK, etc.) and I am sure that I will be that way, and love discussing controversial issues for as long as I live, and can read and write.
 On the other hand, I could care less what each of us is cooking for dinner, or how to prepare it; and have never liked cooking, regardless of age. 
At 69, I am probably one of the older members of the forum, and it is very true that I can't do the things that I did when I was 50, or even 60; but my lack of physical ability does not change my interests in life, only what I am able to participate in.
Just because I can't go on all-day trail rides anymore, doesn't stop me from loving horses as much as I always have, as an example.
So, I think that to generalize our interest by age is missing the mark.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Exactly my point. Why pretend we're all twenty somethings any more.



I say do what we can, live the life we are able to, do the things we still can.  I don't know of any folks my age or older that "pretend" to be 20 something, I'm not saying there isn't though.  For example, I've read some dating profiles of men my age and they are doing things I just couldn't keep up with, well, they say they are doing them anyway.  I don't know anyone that doesn't wish at times they were young again, but I think realizing our capabilities and sticking to those is smart, imo


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 13, 2014)

Great replies from everybody.....thankyou so much.

I notice we have a variety of new threads going; some serious, some less so; all interesting, to me; hence some 'me,me,me' posts; I will try and do better!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

Haven't noticed any abusive arguments.  Believe me if I had I'd be outta here.  Maybe some heated discussions but that's a good thing.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 13, 2014)

Me too, Di, politics being my most interesting hobby...lol.. and being in my early 70s, I deeply resent the 70/80 statement, in fact I'd be willing to bet that the percentage of people this age that are more politically aware than when they were younger is pretty darn high.  I know when I was younger, I was too busy working and raising a family to get involved with what was happening out there in the world of the movers and shakers.

I don't think you have to have a diploma on the wall to untangle the spin or the bs.


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Me too, Di, politics being my most interesting hobby...lol.. and being in my early 70s, I deeply resent the 70/80 statement, in fact I'd be willing to bet that the percentage of people this age that are more politically aware than when they were younger is pretty darn high.  I know when I was younger, I was too busy working and raising a family to get involved with what was happening out there in the world of the movers and shakers.
> 
> And lest we forget that element that youth does not possess; wids
> 
> I don't think you have to have a diploma on the wall to untangle the spin or the bs.



And lest we forget the one thing youth does not possess; wisdom. My mother used to say, "you can't put an old head on young shoulders."


----------



## Fern (Mar 13, 2014)

I totally disagree that age brings apathy, by what I see, it is the younger generations that are more prone than the older generation, all things considered.

Diwundrin, I enjoyed your posts on the country they call Australia, even if they did get a bit lopsided,    as I do Warrigal, even though this is an American forum, I reckon threads about other countries brings a good variation of what is going on, on the other side of the World. 
Afterall, New Zealand is God's Own and Australia maybe a close second. :biggrin-new:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> I don't think you have to have a diploma on the wall to untangle the spin or the bs.


Agreed. What you need is insight, which like wisdom, develops with experience, or it does not.
Fixed minds don't learn from experience because they are bounded by an artificial reality.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2014)

Fern said:


> I totally disagree that age brings apathy, by what I see, it is the younger generations that are more prone than the older generation, all things considered.
> 
> Diwundrin, I enjoyed your posts on the country they call Australia, even if they did get a bit lopsided,    as I do Warrigal, even though this is an American forum, I reckon threads about other countries brings a good variation of what is going on, on the other side of the World.
> Afterall, New Zealand is God's Own and Australia maybe a close second. :biggrin-new:


Stirrer! But I suspect that you are on firm ground, even with the earthquakes.

I'm not apathetic in my old age because I feel a heavy responsibility to the generations below me to leave society and the planet in better shape than the one I inherited from my forebears. At least to try. 

I don't have delusions of grandeur about my ability to make a difference, but even small differences are cumulative.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 14, 2014)

Just Sayin said:
			
		

> Your comment on leaving the world as you found it cracked me up though


Actually if you read my post again you'll realise that I never said that. The aim is to leave it better than we find it. 

My dad really loved the Australian bush and would take us on little excursions around Sydney. If we ate our lunch in a clearing or picnic area and there was any litter lying about, we would gather it all up and dispose of it along with our own rubbish. 

The principle applies to small and big things. I do my best to leave a toilet cubicle in good shape, even to the extent of picking up and disposing of toilet paper from the floor and if a local river is polluted, as our used to be with raw sewerage, I'm prepared to campaign for better ways to manage the waterway.

I want us to move forward to a future with better laws that are more just and with better ways to utilise the precious and/or scarce resources that this planet provides for us. I'm prepared to do what I can, even if it is only to speak up for what I think is right, because I see it as a duty and an obligation. Everyone can plant at least one tree in their lifetime to provide shade for future generations.

Mostly I tried to build a better future by educating children and helping them grow into the best adults that they can be.

That's why my nickname is Pollyanna. I'm an optimist.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

I planted a tree once.

The city's bulldozer came and tore it up, I got a citation for non-permitted agricultural activity and was fined with a week of community service - 

- cutting down trees along a power-line right-of-way. 

The world can fend for itself now - I've done my part.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll plant one for you, Phil.

I had a similar mishap (real in my case) when I planted a flowering eucalyptus when my father died. I couldn't get the red variety that he loved so I settled for a pink flowering gum tree and hubby planted it next to the fence in our back yard... right over the main sewer line.

Unfortunately, it turned out to be one of Australia's tallest trees, the Tasmanian Blue Gum. It grew very fast and sent its roots into the sewer main, causing toilets further up the line to back up. By this time it was very tall and it cost us a motza to have cut down and the roots removed.

Still, I am not deterred. The next tree I plant will be dedicated to you.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> I'll plant one for you, Phil.
> 
> I had a similar mishap (real in my case) when I planted a flowering eucalyptus when my father died. I couldn't get the red variety that he loved so I settled for a pink flowering gum tree and hubby planted it next to the fence in our back yard... right over the main sewer line.
> 
> ...



Quite a story, and aww, thank you - it's nice to know that I'll get to Australia in spirit if not in body. 

The next hydroponics set-up I have, I'll dedicate a tray to you.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> ... Economies falling apart, global warming, the proliferation of nuclear weapons, wars, terrorism . . . . . I’m not optimistic about the future.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

A good online friend of mine lives in Thailand and bops around the area - China, Kuala Lumpur, Burma - and is always trying to get me to move there, using the "no rules / easy / cheap living" bait.

So far I've resisted. :nonchalance:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Let go my son, join the alternative lost lifestyle. Be at one in our global village and all that stuff. I don’t know about ‘bopping’ around China, it’s very strict and regulated here in personal movement, but further south it’s a free for all.




Well, I already _live_ an "alternative lost lifestyle", just in American terms: I'm self-employed, don't own much besides my laptop, my (still not activated) cell phone and a few shirts and pants. I have no state or Federal-issued forms of ID; I don't own a car; my name is not on any lease or mortgage. I have one pre-paid credit card, which right now has a balance of $0.38.

I don't collect unemployment, welfare, food stamps, Medicare or Medicaid. I haven't been to a doctor or dentist in over 30 years. 

I don't vote. Never have. Not even registered.



> Seriously though, many try it but can’t seem to hack it. I think one of the main reasons is that they can’t let go. The security of rules, the welfare society, the whole safety net of a western society. Take that away and many people feel lost. Let the economic system collapse in the U.S. though, or turn off the electricity in any city for one night and see the mayhem. All this so called first world advanced civilization is held together with the finest of threads.



I refuse to trade freedom for safety, even in such a gossamer-threaded society.




> Living without all that is a challenge; it requires finding a life that _you’re_ happy with, that _you_ make yourself and no one can take away from you. It means self-reliance, a non-dependent attitude and self-responsibility. Not many people can do that anymore. That's not to disparage the safety of a western lifestyle, but the reality of a one week package holiday is far removed from living the real thing.



Totally agree. :encouragement:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> :iagree: Diwundrin speaks for me here,
> although I reserve the right to disagree with everything else she might say. :disagree:



:lofl:dang, you are my kinda people WG, LOL!  I do like the way Di speaks her mind as well, and no, I don't agree with everyone but even a broken clock is right twice a day, which includes me


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 14, 2014)

I do my best, also to avoid discussions on religion and politics.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> They're probably some of the most important aspects of debate. Our whole lives and the way we live are influenced by them.



... oftentimes only in a negative way ...


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 15, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with discussing any subject that interests you. If not interested skip to the next discussion. Everyone has opinions about most things and we should all have the freedom to express those opinions.

I like discussing religion and politics. It's interesting to find out why people believe what they do. Of course we all try to influence others to our way of thinking ( that's human nature ) but we rarely change anyone's mind. ( but it's fun trying)

There is no reason at all to get mad or be rude because someone has an opinion that differs from yours. Ha, when someone has an opinion that differs from mine I just naturally assume they aren't as smart as I am. I might feel sorry for them but I never get mad at them.


----------



## Rainee (Mar 15, 2014)

Politics/religion/money".... Not a bad rule... just one that you have to decide on for yourself. Like a lot of things these are usually the three that can always raise a stink if that's what you are trying to do, so most people avoid them just to live without the hassles generated by frivolous discussions involving any of them. But if any one asks a question or to give  your ideas well!! you say what you feel is what your answer would be or how you feel about a certain topic .. but !! then its not what the other person wants to hear .. well so be it ! they shouldn`t ask the question in the first place.. if they are not happy with the  answers and get upset over it.. each person is an individual and entitled to  their own thoughts.. and each  think differently, no one thinks the same.. and thats great its what makes it more interesting.. 
Basically... there's a time and a place for any topic... bring it up in the wrong one and you'll create more problems than you solve. As to moderating such stuff... that's a hard call too. For every person happy to get back to discussing whatever was being done before any of those topics came up you'll also find another incensed that their free speech got curtailed.
Ultimately... unless you are specifically talking with avid and eager listeners, religion tends to shake the tree a bit too hard to be either fun or useful... at least for me. Different strokes for different folks though....  I agree with you Rkunsaw.. 100%..


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 15, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I see nothing wrong with discussing any subject that interests you. If not interested skip to the next discussion. Everyone has opinions about most things and we should all have the freedom to express those opinions.
> 
> I like discussing religion and politics. It's interesting to find out why people believe what they do. Of course we all try to influence others to our way of thinking ( that's human nature ) but we rarely change anyone's mind. ( but it's fun trying)
> 
> There is no reason at all to get mad or be rude because someone has an opinion that differs from yours. Ha, when someone has an opinion that differs from mine I just naturally assume they aren't as smart as I am. I might feel sorry for them but I never get mad at them.



...totally agree.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 15, 2014)

I think joining this forum is the best thing since sliced bread. I can express myself in more ways then I would ever to some of my friends. I don't join in a lot of the more intelligent conversations as I have had a limited amount of education and do not feel qualified to speak on these subjects.

I have always gone out of my way to avoid subjects I don't feel comfortable in, although I enjoy reading ALL of your conversations. I say, bring it on. I'm listening, just not commenting.

You may have noticed that I post a lot of silly, stupid things, but I have found that a chuckle here and there can avoid a serious confrontation. On another thread a mention of silly one liners prove nothing. This is true, I know, but that's just me. I love to joke around and I realize not everyone appreciates it. But I'm too old to change now folks, so I remain the non-serious old teenager.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_Wouldn't change you at all Pappy, speaking for myself i enjoy your posts a lot, let's face it if we can't laugh we may as well be  pushing up daisies_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 15, 2014)

I like the fact that this forum has so many different basic topics, with almost any kind of thread fitting in there somewhere. Plus, we have the specfic groups where a topic can be discussed by those who have an interest, without sidetracking any of the other threads.
I really like what Di said about thinking of the forum as a large room where we all mingle together, and happily join into discussions that interest us, and walk on by the ones we aren't interested in.
Actually, it seems like the health threads seem to catch the most diverse opinions, (not counting the gun control subject.)
 We all have our preferred methods of treatments, whether medications or natural, or a combination of those; and this always spurs a lively discussion of which treatment is the most helpful, or safest. 
I am one of the "natural methods" type, and really enjoy reading what other like-minded members have discovered and sharing the interesting things that I have found, or methods that have worked for me; not expecting to change anyone who is a "medication" type of person, or even saying that their choice is wrong for them, just not the right one for me.
As long as we are debating the subject, while still being considerate of the other debaters, I think that it is great that any topic is allowed; and the variety of opinions, and the reasons behind those opinions, is what adds the life and intrigue to this forum.
When we all come together to hold and support a member that is going through a personal struggle, is what adds the heart and soul to the forum.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ditto on talking about anything and everything anyone wants to.  It's so refreshing compared to something like Facebook, gag!  Someone said something about "it's like being in a room full of folks, all talking in little groups about different topics"  Pick a topic and go for it Love it!!


----------



## Dolly (Mar 15, 2014)

When I was doing my psychiatric nurse training in the early 70's, talking to the patients was a large part of the job. We were told never to discuss, money, religion or politics with the patients because no 2 people shared the same view and discussions could get heated. What did most of the patients want to talk about? Yep  money religion and politics!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Tell it like it is Pappy!  I don’t know about the not joining in because of a limited education though, you make it sound as though those without one aren’t entitled to an opinion, or are not capable of learning? I get well paid for talking c**p, so I suppose that’s not going to change either.
> 
> I think the point is why people generally seem more interested in the trivial rather than the big issues going on around them. Is it a ‘switch off’ mechanism? Apathy? Perhaps a reflection of society in general that focuses more on what colour socks Justin Beiber is wearing today? Perhaps, dare I say it, at a certain age it all becomes irrelevant? Yes, to each his own, yet it remains puzzling.
> 
> ...



What is this?? "you make it sound as though those without one aren’t entitled to an opinion, or are not capable of learning?"  I don't get that at all from what Pappy wrote.  I think you are dead on saying you talk a lot of crap.  And maybe some stuff is trivial to you but it's your opinion of what's trivial.

I see getting on here as a real break from the freakin "real un-trivial crap" world.  I don't care if you and anyone else wants to discuss your crap, and I'll discuss my crap thank you.  I can tell you if it weren't for the folks on here that can let their hair down and be silly, I wouldn't stay another second.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Dolly said:


> When I was doing my psychiatric nurse training in the early 70's, talking to the patients was a large part of the job. We were told never to discuss, money, religion or politics with the patients because no 2 people shared the same view and discussions could get heated. What did most of the patients want to talk about? Yep  money religion and politics!



Because they're the subjects that people tend to be most passionate about which is precisely why it can get heated.:grey:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Read and think before replying? Read Pappy's original post and what he was saying is that he doesn't reply to serious discussion because he feels he hasn't got the education. My reply was that you don't need one to have an opinion and that it's good to learn.



I know what Pappy said, it's what you said "entitled".  That to me says you are telling Pappy he said "some" don't have a "right" to join in. Pappy said "qualified" which to me is saying he doesn't feel he has enough information on the topic, not that he doesn't have the "right" and he sure isn't telling anyone else they don't have a right.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I think joining this forum is the best thing since sliced bread. I can express myself in more ways then I would ever to some of my friends. I don't join in a lot of the more intelligent conversations as I have had a limited amount of education and do not feel qualified to speak on these subjects.
> 
> I have always gone out of my way to avoid subjects I don't feel comfortable in, although I enjoy reading ALL of your conversations. I say, bring it on. I'm listening, just not commenting.
> 
> You may have noticed that I post a lot of silly, stupid things, but I have found that a chuckle here and there can avoid a serious confrontation. On another thread a mention of silly one liners prove nothing. This is true, I know, but that's just me. I love to joke around and I realize not everyone appreciates it. But I'm too old to change now folks, so I remain the non-serious old teenager.



Don't underestimate yourself there, Pappy. I think irregardless of what formal educational level you reached that you are quite articulate and often a keen observer of life in general. And there's a kind quality in your nature that I like as well.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Wouldn't change you at all Pappy, speaking for myself i enjoy your posts a lot, let's face it if we can't laugh we may as well be  pushing up daisies_



You got that right, Jill. Lose the sense of humor and it's _*really*_ all over.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Dolly said:


> When I was doing my psychiatric nurse training in the early 70's, talking to the patients was a large part of the job. We were told never to discuss, money, religion or politics with the patients because no 2 people shared the same view and discussions could get heated. What did most of the patients want to talk about? Yep  money religion and politics!



You are right that no two people agree, I mean yes, they can have the same religion etc. but somewhere they will differ, is what I mean.  I don't mind discussing any of the 3, but I have to be in the right mood to do that.  And the only thing I have disliked in the past about discussing any of them is when someone is obviously determined to convince me they are right, or their way is right.  So then, I bow out because if you don't want to "trade" or share ideas with me, then you just want to convert me to your way, and win "something" whatever that is, another notch in your ego or something.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> The feeling I get and it may be just that, is that those who have had a slightly more adventurous existence, or that those who are simply more widely tuned in to the goings on in the world, are somehow seen as, ‘rocking the boat’ or ‘disrupting the flow’ and that the purpose is a general consensus?
> 
> Of course people will disagree on just about anything and everything, but is that a bad thing? If we exclude money, politics and religion, we end up discussing the weather and health and there will be disagreement on that. I think it’s more a question of _why_ people don’t appear interested in anything outside their own knowledge and comfort zone. It gets heated when, as an example of just now, nwlady misinterprets, looks for key words and wades in with a tirade of assumptions.   Oh well, I've had my say.



No here's the deal.  You see what you want to see, and refuse to look at where you may be wrong.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Please don't try to interpret, or put your own spin on what I said. I quote: "I don’t know about the not joining in because of a limited education though, you make it sound as though those without one aren’t entitled to an opinion, or are not capable of learning?"
> In other words, that means that those without a formal education also have views which they're entitled to and a lack of shouldn't prevent them from stating them. If you don't like that, then learn to live with it!



Just keep diggin.  In other words, you js, find yourself in a hole and apparently you aren't smart enough to stop digging.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> Then come and debate with me instead of making assumptions about what I've said and sniping with single line comments from the sidelines. That way you'll get my views without the need to try to interpret them.  Which after all, is the point of the thread?



I rest my case.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I think joining this forum is the best thing since sliced bread. I can express myself in more ways then I would ever to some of my friends. I don't join in a lot of the more intelligent conversations as I have had a limited amount of education and do not feel qualified to speak on these subjects.
> 
> I have always gone out of my way to avoid subjects I don't feel comfortable in, although I enjoy reading ALL of your conversations. I say, bring it on. I'm listening, just not commenting.



I agree with you completely Pappy about the forum! :coolthumb:  I know exactly what you mean, as I'm the same way.  If I'm not knowledgeable in a certain area, then I stay out of the discussion, because I wouldn't have any thoughts or opinions to share on that particular topic.  However, like you, I will usually read those threads and take what I will from them.



Just sayin said:


> I don’t know about the not joining in because of a limited education though, you make it sound as though those without one aren’t entitled to an opinion, or are not capable of learning?



I agree with Nwlady, I didn't take what Pappy said like that at all.  I don't think he's saying that lack of knowledge makes him not entitled to an opinion, wouldn't it be common sense to say that if I don't know much about a subject, then I wouldn't have much of an informed opinion to give?  Also, he never suggested that he was incapable of learning, he clearly said he was reading and listening, although not commenting.

I don't see Nwlady misinterpreting anything, looking for any "key words", or "wading" in with a "tirade" of "assumptions".  Perhaps the pot calling the kettle black here?  Perhaps you might be the one looking for and using 'key words' and making assumptions?  Remember, we're not paying you here, you don't need to perform.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> The case has been closed by both parties SeaBreeze, no need for you to sit on the sidelines and surface at the end to try to stir things up again.



Oh now you're gonna tell who can post what?  And according to you I didn't have a case so how could I close it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2014)

Just sayin said:


> The case has been closed by both parties SeaBreeze, no need for you to sit on the sidelines and surface at the end to try to stir things up again.



Nothing's "closed" because you say it is, and your opinion is not the final one here.  You're making assumptions again, I was not stirring anything up.  I was just pointing out that you may have misinterpreted what the poster was saying, and your accusations regarding Nwlady were not reasonable.

I'm not sitting on any sidelines and surfacing at the end, I'm simply joining in on the discussion.  You're not a teacher in a classroom here Just Sayin, and you don't have to talk down to all those around you.  Your responses are appropriate for this thread though, perhaps Vivjen was correct in her notice of a change in the last few weeks.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 15, 2014)

After reading through the whole discussion, and pretty much following it along; I really think that what EVERYONE is trying (in their own way) to say, is that we are all welcome to either join in any discussion, or to not join in, depending on whether we are interested or not; and nothing to do with how much education or knowledge we have on the subject being discussed.
That is how it should be, as far as I am concerned, as well. 
Sometimes, the thread is about something I don't understand well enough to contribute, but I like to read it and learn more, or even ask a question of one of the more knowledgeable members. Sometimes, I don't know a lot; but have my own opinion or idea about something (like the lost airplane), and I just like to be involved in the topic, so I go ahead and post anyway.

As long as we are not attacking the poster, I think that being able to join in where and when we please is how it should be.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



:lofl:I wondered how long before you arrived on the scene


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> After reading through the whole discussion, and pretty much following it along; I really think that what EVERYONE is trying (in their own way) to say, is that we are all welcome to either join in any discussion, or to not join in, depending on whether we are interested or not; and nothing to do with how much education or knowledge we have on the subject being discussed.
> That is how it should be, as far as I am concerned, as well.
> Sometimes, the thread is about something I don't understand well enough to contribute, but I like to read it and learn more, or even ask a question of one of the more knowledgeable members. Sometimes, I don't know a lot; but have my own opinion or idea about something (like the lost airplane), and I just like to be involved in the topic, so I go ahead and post anyway.
> 
> As long as we are not attacking the poster, I think that being able to join in where and when we please is how it should be.



Well said Happyflowerlady, I agree.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> As long as we are not attacking the poster, I think that being able to join in where and when we please is how it should be.



The way it should be.


----------



## Bee (Mar 15, 2014)

I'_*ve found in many cases that the best reply to posters who annoy us is none at all. Ignore their input and carry on as though the post was never made at all.  Nothing derails a stirrer more than being ignored.  Just a suggestion.

*_Now _that_ I agree with.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, here's another banal post - 

Ever hear the term "digging your own grave"?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh I think he's becoming quite familiar with the term.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_*Here's the Birthday Girl, Happy Birthday Casper *_


----------



## Casper (Mar 15, 2014)

_*Thanks once again Jilly......I'll save you a piece of that delicious looking cake.....




*_


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Arrogant?  Arrogant???


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Arrogant?  Arrogant???



Ditto


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2014)

_Happy Birthday Casper, hope you're having a wonderful day...(((hugs))). :love_heart:

_


​


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

How rude of me not to mention, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CASPER!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

metoo Casper, Happy birthday, and just so you know, that arrogant, arrogant thing was NOT for you


----------



## Casper (Mar 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> _Happy Birthday Casper, hope you're having a wonderful day...(((hugs))). :love_heart:
> 
> _
> 
> ...





That Guy said:


> How rude of me not to mention, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CASPER!!!





nwlady said:


> metoo Casper, Happy birthday, and just so you know, that arrogant, arrogant thing was NOT for you



_*Thanks to all of you for your Birthday Wishes......they are very much appreciated.*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

*peeks around corner*

Happy birthday, Casper.

*runs away in shame*


----------



## Casper (Mar 15, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> *peeks around corner*
> 
> Happy birthday, Casper.
> 
> *runs away in shame*



_*Come back Phil.......I just want to say thanks for your Birthday Greeting.....*_
:thankyou:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 15, 2014)

No, I'm on the same wavelength with you Di. I don't agree with Just Sayin all that often and sometimes I have no idea what he is on about but I'm prepared to engage him in conversation to learn more about him, his thinking and his experiences in life. It's the last mentioned that he has been holding back on but people only open up when they feel comfortable enough to do so. I hold back a lot more than I reveal as a matter of self protection.

There are threads on this forum that I wouldn't be bothered commenting on. Women's eyebrows comes to mind. Rather than wade in with a dismissive comment, I just shuffle on to something that interests me more. If there's nothing on offer, I try to start something new.

Some of these fly, others sink like lead balloons, which is a learning exercise in itself.

Oh yeah, I nearly forgot.

Happy Birthday Caspar


----------



## Casper (Mar 16, 2014)

_*Thanks Warri .....*_
:thankyou:


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> No, I'm on the same wavelength with you Di. I don't agree with Just Sayin all that often and sometimes I have no idea what he is on about but I'm prepared to engage him in conversation to learn more about him, his thinking and his experiences in life. It's the last mentioned that he has been holding back on but people only open up when they feel comfortable enough to do so. I hold back a lot more than I reveal as a matter of self protection.
> 
> There are threads on this forum that I wouldn't be bothered commenting on. Women's eyebrows comes to mind. Rather than wade in with a dismissive comment, I just shuffle on to something that interests me more. If there's nothing on offer, I try to start something new.
> 
> ...



I enjoyed that eyebrow thread, but I like a very vast array of subjects. And your approach is wise and mature. Too many would make those dismissive comments.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 16, 2014)

I sometimes find that a thread that I had written off early on develops in surprising ways.
Sometimes they veer out of control in very funny and entertaining ways.

Always worth a second look.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> I sometimes find that a thread that I had written off early on develops in surprising ways.
> Sometimes they veer out of control in very funny and entertaining ways.
> 
> Always worth a second look.



Well, you have an open mind which allows you to see things that way too.
Often on sites there's an uproar when an original post fades as other replies bring up different subjects. But that's just normal and makes it more of an adventure.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy birthday, Casper; sorry I am late!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I kinda feel the same way, Phil.
> But it's been made clear that I'm not smart enough to debate anyone by a certain party, so I'll just make a comment here and there.



I didn't see that conclusion in what has been posted in this thread. What I have read out of it so far, is that ALL topics are fine, ALL members are fine; anyone can join into any conversation; but we should not get into a topic just to disrupt it, or because we don't agree with discussing that topic. 
There are a plethora of topics on this forum; so there always should be topics that people are interested in, and some that we aren't. 
Some are self-limiting; not much for the guys to post into the "eyebrow" thread, for instance, so that thread just got ignored by anyone who didn't have an opinion, or something meaningful to add.
I think this works well for all the discussions. For instance, OP stated she did not like religious or political discussions; so no need for her to post there if she is not interested. Others who are interested will want to join in that conversation.
Kind of like having a Buffet Dinner; we all go through the line, and pick out what we like, while being considerate of the other people in line with us.

And, in my opinion, the little bits of humor that get injected into even the serious discussions, are a fine thing, as well.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I kinda feel the same way, Phil.
> But it's been made clear that I'm not smart enough to debate anyone by a certain party, so I'll just make a comment here and there.



Pappy, education and intelligence are two completely different things. Some people with a lot of one may not have much of the other.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been involved in discussions online for years and enjoy them. There are some things worth noting which basically for me is consideration and civility.

I lose it when the sarcasm starts or the belittling. Unfortunately, being behind a pc lends itself to saying things you would never say in person when you have to look the person in the eyeball.

It doesn't take much to be civil even when you have a clear disagreement on a subject. Manners cost nothing.

That this particular site is about seniors implies a certain level of maturity so we have that to aim for too.

I do love humor and post funny pics, vidoes, etc. But I would hope they are in keeping with the flow and spirit of the thread and I would feel bad if I stuck something in when it was insensitive to do so. I don't think I do.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I kinda feel the same way, Phil.
> But it's been made clear that I'm not smart enough to debate anyone by a certain party, so I'll just make a comment here and there.



I'd say consider the source, Pappy. I happen to think you're one of the nicest persons on here and I am always interested in your views.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, after 176 replies in this thread I see what the majority desire here.
> 
> From this point on I'll be posting serious replies to serious topics and not indulging in any form of interruptive comedy.
> 
> Thank you all for your opinions - it is truly appreciated.



Don't you dare!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Now, I'm just confused.  Do I say something?  Do I not say something?  Am I being insensitive and rude?  Should I worry about it?  Heck no.  I'm just gonna keep on keepin' on with no harm meant nor expected.  I love this forum and must say it's the only one I visit each day.  My habit is to check the new posts and see if I feel like can add something either silly or not depending on my mood.  If anyone finds me annoying than may I suggest just ignoring me.  Easy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Don't you dare!



Ditto!


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 16, 2014)

Ditto; TG and Phil..


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 16, 2014)

As for Pappy, and rkunsaw ...please carry on as before..


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Ah, yes.  Growing up military, one of my favorite commands from my father, "Carry on".


----------



## Casper (Mar 16, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Happy birthday, Casper; sorry I am late!



_*Thank you Vivjen......I had a great day....
*_:thankyou:


----------

